# Friends



## summerdays (14 Jan 2011)

I just had a friend request and went to accept it and clicked on the button ... it opened up a new page which showed someone elses's avatar that I thought I was already friends with ... but I clicked it anyway (fingers were working quicker than my brain)... now looking at my list I seem to be friend twice with one person and not the one that sent the request  . 

(Edit I don't have a problem being 2x friend of Bad Kitty)

Does that make sense?


----------



## Shaun (14 Jan 2011)

The friends system is a bit broken at the moment. I need to install v3.1.4 but have my hands full doing my accounts this next week or so.

Hopefully it'll sort once I get the update on, but if not I'll have a nosey in the database and see what's up.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> The friends system is a bit broken at the moment



So 'Friends' aren't electric after all?
I'm glad we've finally sorted that one out.


What?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2011)

in the real world all you need is one good friend, I'm still looking and waiting


----------



## Baggy (16 Jan 2011)

Ah, if it's a bit broken that explains things, have just accepted a friend request and they show on my profile, but I don't show up on theirs.


----------



## ttcycle (16 Jan 2011)

What I've noticed is if you send a message to someone via their page they automatically get added as a friend and you sort of can't unrequest it..bit bizarre really!


----------



## snorri (16 Jan 2011)

summerdays said:


> Does that make sense?


 No sense whatsoever, it's only in kindergarten that people ask to be friends of others.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2011)

snorri said:


> No sense whatsoever, it's only in kindergarten that people ask to be friends of others.



Don't tell anyone on Facebook that ... you'll get lynched (but it is what I said when I sent a message to explain why I hadn't been able to accept the friendship request)

Edit: in rereading it, it sounded as if I was turning down their friendship request rather than was unable to accept it ... so I added a couple of words to make that clear ... just in case I offended the friend.


----------



## 661-Pete (18 Jan 2011)

snorri said:


> No sense whatsoever, it's only in kindergarten that people ask to be friends of others.


I'd agree with that. "What are friends for?" Well it appears to be just some sort of optional filter for PMs or whatever. Doesn't make a lot of difference to how the forum runs. Incidentally, can someone be 'de-friended' ?


----------



## Cheule (8 Feb 2011)

I have to admit I haven't bothered with the friends feature - I consider you all my friends


----------



## Noodley (8 Feb 2011)

Cheule said:


> I have to admit I haven't bothered with the friends feature - I consider you all my friends



Were you up ealry opening your presents?  

Happy Birthday...


----------



## 661-Pete (8 Feb 2011)

Is it true* that you can have the same person on your Friends list and your Ignore list, simultaneously?   

*Been 'experimenting'....


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2011)

661-Pete said:


> Is it true* that you can have the same person on your Friends list and your Ignore list, simultaneously?
> 
> *Been 'experimenting'....



Interesting mind you have there... I guess there is no reason that you might be a "friend" and ignore them ... since ignoring them removes their posts from your view, whereas friend (I'm never exactly what it does other than lets you know if they have moved house on the map - so I'm assuming all my friends hate me for moving 3 times when I tried to go on holiday this week and getting 3 boring notifications as a result). So I don't think it conflicts on the forum.


----------

